# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  كيف تعرب الأفعال ؟

## احمد حامد الشافعى

كيف تعرب الأفعال ؟
1 -إعراب الفعل الماضي:
مثال : نصر – نصرت – نصرت – نصرنا
- يعرب الفعل الماضي في الأصل مبني على الفتح 
نصر : فعل ماضي مبني على الفتح
- أثناء الإعراب نلاحظ الحرف الأخير في في الحروف الأصلية للفعل والحركة لنتمكن من الإعراب 
مثل : نصرت : - نصرت – نصرنا . هنا الحرف الأخير هو الراء والحركة هي السكون لذا نقول عن الفعل هنا مبني  على السكون وليس الفتح 
نصرت : فعل ماضي مبني على السكون لإتصاله بتاء الفاعل والتاء ضمير متصل مبني في محل رفع فاعل
- حالة أخرى : في الفعل : نصروا. هنا الحرف الأ خير هو الراء والحركة هي الضمة فيعرب كما يلي 
نصروا : فعل ماضي مبني على الضم والواو ضمير متصل مبني في محل رفع فاعل
ملاحظة : الحروف المتصلة بالفعل الماضي : ن – هـ - ي – ك  فهي تجمع في كلمة ( نهيك ) كلها تعرب في محل نصب مفعول به
مثل : نصرنا : فعل ماضي مبني على السكون والنون في محل نصب مفعول به
قاعدة : الفعل الماضي معنى يدل على حدث جرى قبل التكلم نحو : حل فصل الصيف.
* يبنى الفعل الماضي دائما :
1 - على الفتح الظاهر نحو : جلس الولد 
2 - الفتح المقدر نحو : مشى الطفل 
3 - ويبنى على الضم إذا اتصلت به واو الجماعة نحو : ركبوا -- وقفوا
4 - ويبنى على السكون إذا اتصل به ضمير رفع متحرك ( التاء المتحركة، نا ،نون النسوة ) نحو :      لعبت - ذهبنا - قعدن .
إعراب :
1 - عاد المسافر .
عاد : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح 
المسافر : فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على آخره.
2 - حكى الأب قصة .
حكى : فعل ماض مبني على الفتح المقدر على آخره.
الأب : فاعل مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة الظاهرة على آخره .
قصة : مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة على آخره.
3 -  جلسوا على الأرض 
جلسوا : فعل ماض مبني على الضم لاتصاله بواو الجماعة و واو الجماعة ضمير متصل في محل رفع فاعل على : حرف جر
الأرض : اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره .
4 -  صمت رمضان 
صمت : فعل ماض مبني على السكون لاتصاله بالتاء المتحركة ، والتاء المتحركة ضمير متصل مبني في محل رفع فاعل .
رمضان : مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة على آخره.




2 – إعراب فعل الأمر :
فعل الأمر يكون مبني على السكون 
- قبل إعراب فعل الأمر نعيده إلى المضارع ثم نتبين الحرف الأصلي الأخير إذا  كانت زيادة تكون ضميرا والضمير هنا اسم يعرب في محل رفع فاعل 
مثال : انصرنا 	 ينصرنا

	فعل أمر	مضارع  
انصر: فعل أمر مبني على السكون  النون ضمير متصل مبني في محل رفع فاعل
1 -  مبني على السكون :
 إذا كان صحيح الآخر                              مثل :   حَدِّثْ أخاك صادقاً .
 إذا اتصلت به نون النسوة                         مثل :    يا أمهاتُ راقبْنَ الأبناء .
2 - مبني على حذف حرف العلة :
 إذا كان معتل الآخر                                مثل :   ادعُ ربَكَ ، وارتجِ  مغفرته .
3 - مبني على حذف النون :
 إذا كان متصلاً بواو الجماعة                      مثل :    يا شباب الوطن انهضوا .
 إذا كان متصلاً بألف الاثنين                       مثل :    أيها العاملان جوّدا إنتاجكما .
 إذا كان متصلاً بياء المخاطبة                     مثل :    يا أمتي اتحدي .
4 -  مبني على الفتح :
 إذا اتصلت به نون التوكيد                        مثل :    تَصَدَّقَنّ َيا أخي ، واجْهَرَنَّ بالحق
إعراب :
ضعا الأوراق في المحفظة .
-  ضعا : فعل أمر مبني على حذف النون ، وألف الاثنين ضمير متصل مبني في محل رفع فاعل .
-  الأوراق : مفعول به منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة الظاهرة على آخره.
-  في : حرف جر مبني على السكون .
-  المحفظة : اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره .
قم للمعلم احتراما .
-  قم : فعل أمر مبني على السكون ، والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره أنت .
-  للمعلم : اللام حرف جر .
المعلم : اسم مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة الظاهرة على آخره .
احتراما : مفعول لأجله منصوب
3 - إعراب الفعل المضارع : يأتي الفعل المضارع معربا ومبنيا 
المعرب : إذا سبقته حروف نصب أو جزم يسمى معربا 
المبني : هو عدم التأثر بهذه الحروف فيعرب بالحركة ( الضمة ) وهي الحركة الأصلية في الفعل المضارع 
1 –  الحالات التي يرد فيها مبنيا : إذا اتصلت به نون النسوة - أو نونا التوكيد     خفيفة وثقيلة
مثال : لو قلنا : ينصرنا     هنا  لا يتأثر بالحروف إذا أدخلنا عليه : لن – لم 
لن ينصرنا      لم ينصرنا  لاحظ هنا لم تأثر فيه هذه الحروف ولن تغير فيه شئ فنقول عنه أنه مبني 
أ – أثناء الإعراب يهتم بالحرف الأصلي للكلمة دائما 
ينصرنا : فعل مضارع مبني على السكون والنون ضمير متصل
2 – الفعل المضارع المعرب : يجب تأمل الحركة والأحرف الزائدة أو الناقصة  فالحرف الزائد في الغالب يكون ضميرا مثل : ينصرون . حركة الإعراب هنا النون  لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة والأفعال الخمسة هي أفعال  مضارعة 
علامات رفع الفعل المضارع : 
- يرفع بالضمة الظاهرة إذا كان الفعل صحيح الآخر 
    مثل :   يتفوقُ المخلص في مذاكرته .
- يرفع بالضمة المقدرة إذا كان الفعل معتل الآخر 
    مثل :               المجتهد يسعَى إلى التفوق 
                         المؤمن يرجُو عفو الله دائماً 
          )             إِنَّكَ لا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ) (القصص: من الآية56)
- يرفع بثبوت النون إذا كان من الأفعال الخمسة  
    مثل :              المؤمنون يسعدون بالقرب من الله 
                  الطالبان يستعدان للامتحان .
                        أنت تحافظين على الصلاة دائماً .
إعراب الأفعال الخمسة
 الأفعال الخمسة :هى كل فعل مضارع اتصلت به ألف الإثنين أو واو الجماعة أو ياء المخاطبة، على نحو:
1 -  يلعب + ان = يلعبان.
2 - تلعب + ان = تلعبان.
3 - يلعب + ون = يلعبون.
4 - تلعب + ون = تلعبون.
5 - تلعب + ين = تلعبين.
سميت بالأفعال الخمسة لأنها تأتي على خمس صيغ كما سبق. 
إعراب الأفعال الخمسة:
1 - الرفع
ترفع الأفعال الخمسة بثبوت النون مثل: يكتبان - تعملان - يقومون - تخدمون - تعرفين
2 - النصب
تنصب الأفعال الخمسة بحذف النون إذا سبق الفعل المضارع أداة ناصبة                                          (أن - لن - كي - حتى - لام التعليل - لام  الجحود - فاء السببية - واو المعية)، مثل: الطالبان لن يذاكرا - اللاعبان  لن يجريا.
علامات نصب الفعل المضارع
1  -  الفتحة الظاهرة : إذا كان الفعل صحيح الآخر ، أو معتلاً بالواو أو الياء .
مثل : لن أقولَ إلا الحق  -  لابد من الاجتهاد كي نسموَ  - على القاضي أن يقضيَ بالحق .
2  -  الفتحة المقدرة : إذا كان الفعل معتل الآخر بالألف .
مثل : لن أسعىْ في شر أبداً .
3  -  حذف النون   : إذا كان من الأفعال الخمسة .
مثل : عليكم أن تصلوا ؛  فالصلاة سبيل الراحة النفسية .
 الفعل المضارع المعطوف على فعل مضارع منصوب  قبله فهو منصوب مثله . 
مثل : عليك ألا تتكاسلَ وتتخاذلَ في إثبات ذاتك .





3 -  الجزم
يجزم الفعل المضارع في ثلاث حالات :
أ  -  إذا وقع بعد أداة تجزم فعلا واحدا، وهي:
1 ، 2 -  لم ، لمّا ، وهما أداتا جزم وقلب: لم يسافرْ محمد ، لما يعُدْ علي . 
3 - لام الأمر : لتحكمْ بين الناس بالعدل .
‏4 - لا الناهية : (لاَ تُبْطِلُواْ صَدَقَاتِكُم بِالْمَنِّ وَالأذَى) (البقرة : من الآية264) .
ب - إذا وقع بعد أداة من الأدوات التي تجزم فعلين [أدوات الشرط الجازمة] ،  ويسمى الفعل المجزوم الأول فعل الشرط ، والفعل المجزوم الثاني فعل جواب  الشرط .
 أدوات الشرط الجازمة  هي : إنْ ، إذ ما ،  مَنْ ، ومَا ، ومَهْمَا ،  ومَتَى ، وأيَّانَ ، وأَيْنَ ، وأيْنَما ، وأَنَّى ، وحَيْثُما ، وكيْفَما ،  وأَيّ . نكتفي في السنة الخامسة بالأدتين (إنْ ،  مَنْ )
 تذكر أن :
أسلوب الشرط الجازم يتكون من ثلاثة أركان هي :
أداة الشرط الجازمة	جملة فعل الشرط 
و إعراب فعلها	جملة جواب الشرط 
و إعراب فعلها
مثل : إنْ -  مَن -  متى	فعل الشرط فعل مضارع مجزوم ، و علامة جزمه )السكون  ،  أو حذف حرف العلة ، أو حذف النون(	فعل جواب الشرط فعل مضارع مجزوم ، و  علامة جزمه )السكون ،  أو حذف حرف العلة ، أو حذف النون(
 مثل :   من	يذاكرْ بجد و إخلاص	يتفوقْ
نموذج إعراب : يريدان : فعل مضارع مرفوع بثبوت النون لأنه من الأسماء الخمسة وألف الإثنين في محل رفع فاعل
قال الله تعالى : ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة 
ولا : الواو حرف عطف . ولا : الناهية 
تقربا : فعل مضارع مجزوم بـ: لا وعلامة جزمه حذف النون لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة وألف الإثنين في محل رفع فاعل
قال الله تعالى : " لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون " لن : حرف نفي ونصب 
تنالوا : فعل مضارع منصوب بـ: لن وعلامة نصبه حذف النون لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة والواو في محل رفع فاعل 
تحبون : فعل مضارع مرفوع بثبوت النون لأنه من الأفعال الخمسة والواو في محل رفع فاعل 
لم تجهلي : لم : حرف نفي وجزم 
تجهلي : فعل مضارع مجزوم بـ: لم وعلامة جزمه حذف النون لأنه من الأسماء الخمسة 
ياء المخاطبة : ضمير متصل مبني في محل رفع فاعل

طريقة إكتشاف الأفعال الخمسة  في النص
الشبابُ أمل الامة , فهم الذين ينشرون العلم والمعرفة ويلبون نداء الوطن :  فعليهم أن يكونوا عند حُسن ظنَّ الامة بهم وبذلك يحرزون لانفسهم المجد ,  ويحققون لها الخلود . والعامل والفلاح عماد ثروتنا , فهما اللذان يرفعان  مستوى الانتاج , وينهضان بالاقتصاد وهما لم يبخلاْ بجهدُ , ولن يستريحا إلى  أن يحققا غايتهما . ويسرني أن تظهري أيتها الفتاة في جميع هذه الميادين ,  فلا تعتذري لانك تشاركين اخاكِ المسؤولية . 
العرض : 
تأمل الجمل الاتية الواردة في النص هي : 
الشباب ينشرون العلم والمعرفة 
هم يلبون نداء الوطن 
العامل والفلاح يرفعان مستوى الانتاج 
هما ينهضاان بالاقتصاد 
أنك تشاركين اخاكِ المسؤولية .
تجد أن الافعال المضارعة (ينشرون ) و (يلبون) و (يرفعان) و (ينهضان) و  (تشاركين) قد اتصل بعضها بواو الجماعة واتصل ببعضها الاخر بألف الاثنين ,  وقد دل كل من هذه الافعال المضارعة على الغائب , فاذا اردنا ان ندل على  المخاطب ابدلنا ياء المضارعة بالتاء , فقلنا (أنتم تلبون نداء الوطن) و  (أنتما ترفعان مستوى الانتاج ) وما الفعل (تشاركين ) فقد اتصل بياء  المخاطبة 
إن هذه الافعال التي اتصلت بها ألف الاثنين وواو الجماعة وياء المخاطبة , تسمى (الأفعالفعال الخمسة ) ولها اعراب خاص 
ففي حالة الرفع تثبت النون في اخر الفعل كما في (ينشرون ) ,( يرفعان ) ........ الخ فهي مرفوعة وعلامة رفعها ثبوت النون 
أما في حالة النصب والجزم فتحذف النون كما في ( لن يستريحا ) و ( ان يحققا ) .......الخ 
ومثل قولنا : أنتِ لم تخالفي النصيحة 

منقول
.

----------

